# 2006 Scott CR1 Pro or Trek Madone 5.2 SL



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Need help trying to pick between the two...any info would be great...I have never owned a Scott..So any info would be great


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

bro, you are in a scott forum asking for an opinion vs trek. it's could be biased.
personally, carbon bikes are a very personal breed. best is to get your LBS to offer a test ride. what works for you might not work for me or vice versa

just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Scott CR1*

ya I know but was hoping to get some info on the 2006 Scott CR1...but I have since went to my lbs and test rode one...it was one of the smoothest bikes I have ever ridden...I always had a Trek so I was also looking for info on Scott the company


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Scott CR1*

By the way thanks for the reply


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

glad you like it. it's an excellent bike especially on the weight.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I just ordered my CR1 Pro...the dealer said I should have it by this weekend...I went with the no brainer upgrade on the wheels...upgraded to Mavic Inc. Ksyrium SSC SL 3 the 2006 version for only $160.00...I can't wait till this weekend...I will post some photos when I get it


----------

